# Your suggestions for a rookie



## Adil (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello e-body

Just was approved for a Flex. What would you suggest me? I saw here that some people say it's better to return packages which you didn't deliver before your block is over than trying to deliver it and get a bad rating. What else? Thanks in advance


----------



## astros1969 (Apr 29, 2015)

Just get out there and go most people have been doing this for years and had to learn the hard way. This gig isn't that difficult. just go deliver, learn, improve, make mistakes, learn from them and you'll be fine.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

There's no problem delivering them after your block ends but don't deliver them past 9:00PM.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

When in doubt contact customer support. I never trust anyone at the warehouse or online for that matter.


----------

